# Recoil Spring Replacement...?



## js

When should a recoil spring be replaced in a 1911...? 500rds? 1000rds? less...more? I'm pushing about 800 rds through my Kimber and I'm wondering if I should change mine out...


----------



## Wandering Man

Your Kimber manual says to replace the Compact and Pro Models Recoil springs every 800 rounds, change the Firing Pin Spring every 5000 rounds and replace the Mainspring every 5000 rounds.

Replace the Ultra Carry recoil springs every 1800 rounds and the firing pin spring and mainspring every 5000 rounds.

Man, don't you hate it when someone reads the manual?  

Sorry,

WM


----------



## Baldy

Most I know say about 2500rds. I got way over that on one of our Smiths, and I not going to replace it till I have a problem.


----------



## js

Wandering Man said:


> Your Kimber manual says to replace the Compact and Pro Models Recoil springs every 800 rounds, change the Firing Pin Spring every 5000 rounds and replace the Mainspring every 5000 rounds.
> 
> Replace the Ultra Carry recoil springs every 1800 rounds and the firing pin spring and mainspring every 5000 rounds.
> 
> Man, don't you hate it when someone reads the manual?
> 
> Sorry,
> 
> WM


That would be that small thin booklet type thing thats made out of paper...? 

I've torn my house to pieces trying to find that thing... Hell, I'm still patting myself on my back for not losing that very small bent paper clip looking thingie (tool). :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man

js said:


> That would be that small thin booklet type thing thats made out of paper...?
> 
> I've torn my house to pieces trying to find that thing... Hell, I'm still patting myself on my back for not losing that very small bent paper clip looking thingie (tool). :mrgreen:


Nah. I don't even OWN my gun yet. I downloaded the manual from the Kimber website. It stays nice and safe in my hard drive.

http://www.kimberamerica.com/downloads/Manuals/Compact.pdf

Shame I can't just download the gun.

WM


----------



## Benzbuilder

js said:


> When should a recoil spring be replaced in a 1911...? 500rds? 1000rds? less...more? I'm pushing about 800 rds through my Kimber and I'm wondering if I should change mine out...


Just keep shooting till you start having FTF, thats when you know that your spring is about to give up the ghost. I have over 1500 rnds through my colt ser 70. without a hitch.


----------



## scooter

Benzbuilder said:


> Just keep shooting till you start having FTF, thats when you know that your spring is about to give up the ghost. I have over 1500 rnds through my colt ser 70. without a hitch.


 I have well ove 5000 thru my combat commander and about 3000 thru my eclipse utra.Im with baldy , when it gives me any trouble Ill change it out.That being said I do have an extra spring for the colt and a complete recoil assy. for the kimber in the range box............


----------



## Paladin

I change mainspring, recoil and FP spring every 3k, regardless of whether their still functioning. But, I also carry my 1911's and would hate to have an FTF when I most need the piece working! The springs are so cheap, I say why not regularly change 'em. You'll save the unnecessary battering on your frame.


----------



## Baldy

Good idea Scooter I think I'll get some new Wolff springs for our two. Might get a few mag springs as well.


----------



## Bighorn

If you ever do lose that bent paper clip thingie, a bent paper clip works just as well.........


----------



## Wandering Man

I've changed my recoil spring twice now. The first time with a spring from Kimber. Recently, I found I could not buy just the recoil spring, but had to by a package of three, so I went to Wolff. 

It doesn't make sense to package springs that you replace after 3,000 rounds with springs that you replace every 800 rounds. Even though I cheat on those, and get about 1200 rounds out of the springs, I'll end up with a lot of extras.

I've replaced the Kimber spring with my new Wolff spring, but not shot the gun yet.

Other than a little stiffer racking the slide what can I expect? Any have any reliability problems after putting a stronger spring in their Kimbers?

Thanks,

WM


----------



## white eagle

*Kimber Ultra Carry Recoil Spring Replacement*

My question is this: How do you disassemble the guide rod to replace the smaller of the two springs? I can't find this info anywhere, and I don't see an obvious way to do this. Purchasing the entire assembly from Kimber is kinda pricey, and Wolff sells the springs as a set at a much more reasonable price, so I would prefer this option. Thanks in advance for any help on this.


----------



## Charlie

What's a recoil spring? When a gun stops functioning properly the best thing to do is just put it in the safe and go buy a new gun! :mrgreen:


----------

